# 20 years old and freaking out



## Katie12 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hello, all. Ive been experiencing stomach discomfort/pain for a month and a half. Since I was a child I have rarely went to the bathroom, but it has never been an issue. Recently though, there has been abdominal pain. I've been to the ER twice. The first time the doctor said I was just backed up and prescribed Mirolax. Worked for a little bit, then the pain came back even worse. I tried everything from Dulcolax to Magnesium Citrate. Nothing helped. I went back to the ER on Saturday and they did a CT scan. Once again they said I was extremely backed up. Prescribed me Gavilyte-G (the stuff they use to cleanse for a colonoscopy) and then to buy Colase and a fiber supplement. Did the cleanse and it was awful. Extreme pain and took 5 hours to even start going. It is now 2 days later and I am experiencing extreme and loud intestinal gurgling. It is so embarrassing. It's pretty much constant, but gets especially bad after I eat. I also feel like I need to go to the bathroom, but can't. Only a yellow mucus comes out and gas. I have a constant discomfort in my abdomen. I am very concerned. Could I have IBS? Or maybe something more serious? Doctors just seem to write me off. Every time I tell them by symptoms they just automatically assumed I'm constipated for no reason. Please help!!!


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

It could be IBS which doesn't mean much actually. When we have symptoms and the docs don't find neither a reason nor a solution, it is IBS.


----------



## HelloAll (Mar 9, 2015)

It sounds like IBS-C to me. For 25 years I suffered from IBS-D, but with menopause it became IBS-C: bloat, pain, gas, mucus, incomplete movements. It was horrible, and difficult to live a normal life. Then I read that magnesium supplements might help, and it DID! I take 250 mg with dinner and in the morning I have a normal bm and the bloat, gas, mucus are 95% better.

IBS is tough for docs because it's a diagnosis of elimination. And what works for one patient may not work for another.


----------

